
Tabs Outliner – amazing Chrome extension that helps organizing tabs and windows - MrBra
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tabs-outliner/eggkanocgddhmamlbiijnphhppkpkmkl
======
MrBra
I am not affiliated with it any way! I promise!

I just wanted to share it here, because I am sure many of you know what it
feels to be overwhelmed by a browser session counting some 500ish tabs. Even
when you just want to work on those last 10 active tabs and keeping the other
490 in an unloaded state (using Firefox tabs grouping hopefully), loading the
browser is painfully slow, and running performance is so much heavily affected
by that.

Given I am presently going through a test switch from Firefox to Chrome (I am
sad about it, but can't afford anymore slow JS performance), I decided to look
out for something similar to "All Tabs Helper" I was using in Firefox (which
adds a thin bar below the address bar, where you have tabs for calling each
group of tabs in session), but then I discovered this and... well, it's a game
changer, you have to try it.

For additional sweetness I recommend it using with Lazy Tabs.

Hope it helps!

